# rollers



## shopman (Feb 14, 2013)

I bought some of these from a guy on Ebay. They are terrific. very light weight and only 10" x 96" these rollers make all the difference in a small one man shop. I run a lot of moldings on my W&H and I prep those moldings on my planer. I set up wood blocks at just the right height on my molder, planer and even the fold down rollers of my table saw. The blocks have two locator pins in them. I just slip the drilled holes of the roller track over the pins and use a preset height stand specific for each machine to hold up the other end. I was having problems with single rollers as a piece would eventually dip too low and knock the thing over. With this quick set up I can stay on the feed end of a machine and start a new piece before going to get the one that just came out without worry that it will fall and hit the floor. A must for small shops.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Those can work very well. Can be a big help when working alone.









 







.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Great solution! We use 3 of those roller conveyors hooked end to end at work, and they are a life saver when running out 20'+ of gasket material. Ours are on stands, and I've seen a few in wood shops with casters and whatnot, but it still takes up a huge footprint. I like how you are able to just lean yours up against the wall when not in use.

Just the roller section of ours weighs a ton, and isn't movable by one person. How much does yours weigh?


----------



## shopman (Feb 14, 2013)

*weight*

Mine are extremely light and easy to move and store. I actually have to watch how I handle them because if I twist them too much when handling them the rollers can fall out. I think the rollers are aluminum but that is perfect for molding making. I have put one set under some load though with no problems. look at my "large beam" post under projects and you will see a pic of the beam I made rolling out from the planer onto a roller track


----------

